# Damn coupe weather stripping!



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Second coupe, no problems so far.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

shizat63 said:


> There might be some truth to this, but I think they value customer loyalty more than you give them credit for. MB and Audi are starting to chip away at the armor. It might even be good for us if BMW drops the ball with the E90.


Maybe I am asking _too much_ for a $50,000 vehicle, but come on... this is a very old issue, since the coupe came out in 2000. I would expect more than three drops of glue in this strip... actually, I would expect a much better design than this. I do not think that anybody likes to go to the dealer unscheduled, so I do not see why this issue is still an issue. Unless, of course, this bad batch of strips is really big.

The standard dealer explanation of the cause of the separation is "the heat", so then, what really was going on those testing days at Death Valley? Too much beer?


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

Technic said:


> The standard dealer explanation of the cause of the separation is "the heat", so then, what really was going on those testing days at Death Valley? Too much beer?


 

Precisely why I questioned their ability to figure out the root cause. Drunk German engineers


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Second coupe, no problems so far.


Hmm... how many days of the year does it get up to 35-37 degrees C during the day over there?

I think the 'failure' is the glue. It simply can't stand up to the sun and heat of the southwestern part of the United States.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

SergioK said:


> Hmm... how many days of the year does it get up to 35-37 degrees C during the day over there?
> 
> I think the 'failure' is the glue. It simply can't stand up to the sun and heat of the southwestern part of the United States.


It gets to 100+ degrees f routinely in the summer here. No problems.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Cliff3 said:


> It gets to 100+ degrees f routinely in the summer here. No problems.


Yeah, the heat in California, Nevada, Arizona, NM, etc is common, but I doubt it ever gets that hot for that long in Germany. Sure lots of companies test their cars in Death Valley, but going for a drive through there is different that leaving one's car in a parking lot under the sun baking it for hours on end daily for the entire summer.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

SergioK said:


> Sure lots of companies test their cars in Death Valley, but going for a drive through there is different that leaving one's car in a parking lot under the sun baking it for hours on end daily for the entire summer.


That might be a point worth exploring. My car has always enjoyed covered parking at work, and either a carport or presently a garage at the home I bought a year ago.


----------



## 04.325ci (Mar 31, 2004)

So I read this thread last night and wondered to myself why it hadn't happened to my coupe. So what do I see today as I'm walking towards my car? Yea you guessed, ghetto style weather stripping. Of course its only the drivers side, which makes it even more annoying.


----------



## Andre Yew (Jan 3, 2002)

Mine started happening on the passenger side after 50K miles. I use the 3M goop as well, which comes in two colors: black and yellow. It happened right before the Vegas school this year, and I had blue painter's tape holding the trim up since I didn't want the wind to rip it off even more. Something else interesting: I forgot to remove the tape before winding up my window, and the anti-pinch mechanism didn't even break the tape before it retracted the window. I haven't been brave enough to test it with my finger yet.

Driver's side seems to be OK so far (knock on wood).

--Andre


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

04.325ci said:


> So I read this thread last night and wondered to myself why it hadn't happened to my coupe. So what do I see today as I'm walking towards my car? Yea you guessed, ghetto style weather stripping. Of course its only the drivers side, which makes it even more annoying.


 :rofl: Dude, I'm sorry to laugh but thats funny


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Cliff3 said:


> That might be a point worth exploring. My car has always enjoyed covered parking at work, and either a carport or presently a garage at the home I bought a year ago.


I'm sure they could easily track which dealerships across the country are replacing these seals more often. I bet it's the ones in the hotter climate areas. (or those cars that are left out in the elements during the summer months)


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

SergioK said:


> I'm sure they could easily track which dealerships across the country are replacing these seals more often. I bet it's the ones in the hotter climate areas. (or those cars that are left out in the elements during the summer months)


I just had the dealer replace the gasket yesterday (at 47,910 miles :rofl: )

I walked up to my service rep and placed the gasket on his desk and said "This is the 4th time, could we please fix this permanently?". He took the gasket with him as he got up, so I said "I hope you don't reuse it". He told me he has to send it back to BMW.


----------

